# Can awesome physique be built using bodyweight



## davinci191 (Oct 25, 2011)

Can amazing, jaw dropping physique built using only bodyweight exercise ? and is the people claiming such thing true...The guy in below video seems to ripped and with descent muscle..





YouTube Video


----------



## Ahrnold (Oct 25, 2011)

whas he do for legs?  cmon!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 25, 2011)

Sure, if you have the genetics for it. But then again, if you have the genetics for it, you might build a lean muscular physique dealing drugs and playing basketball everyday, but that doesn't make it a good fucking idea. Nice spam by the way.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2011)

You can see improvements, but you won't maximize your results this way.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 25, 2011)

The question is... What is an "Awesome Physique"? It depends on your definition. If large amounts of lean mass. The answer would be no.


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 25, 2011)

I say yes you can..... BUT it will take a long time and you will never be huge without weights.... Unless you get the wife/gf to jump on the front of you and do front squats with her added weight.


----------



## Mig139 (Oct 25, 2011)

It works for Chuck Norris!

Chuck Norris Total Gym - YouTube 


lol @ :56


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 25, 2011)

For females yes, males...no.  This lady has a lot of routines using nothing but herself or common things found in the house.  I think her body is killer.  Fitness - 600 Rep Sexier Body Workout - YouTube The things that this guy does in the video are knock offs of prison work outs.  Prison works outs are good to finish off a day in the gym, not something to soley rely on for a building block.  A buddy and I would finish our work outs with prison routines and wouldn't be able to finish, they are extremely hard to do.  Plus like mentioned above, there is nothing you can do for your legs except body squats, bad deal IMO.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2011)

Mig139 said:


> It works for Chuck Norris!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Mig139 (Oct 25, 2011)

davinci191 said:


> Can amazing, jaw dropping physique built using only bodyweight exercise ? and is the people claiming such thing true...The guy in below video seems to ripped and with descent muscle..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*C'MON SON!*
* Look and them legs and ankles and tell me there is something amazing!  C'MON SON!*


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Sure, if you have the genetics for it. But then again, if you have the genetics for it, you might build a lean muscular physique dealing drugs and playing basketball everyday, but that doesn't make it a good fucking idea. *Nice spam by the way.*



No way the average joe is going to purchase "training ladders," imo. Who the **** is going to carry those things around?

And I don't see that any worthwhile variations were provided or created by using that product either. 

*Fail.*

Impressive strength by Hannibal for King, of course.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 25, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> The question is... What is an *"Awesome Physique*"? It depends on your definition. If large amounts of lean mass. The answer would be no.



This.

Do you mean Mr Olympia Awesome or King of Crossfit Awesome or what?


----------



## stepaukas (Oct 25, 2011)

every high school, college or world class male gymnast  has a nice build. not like a big pure bodybuilder or powerlifter, but gymnasts are built good..


----------



## davinci191 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply....I am just stressed for time..and sometimes going to gym is not an option so looking for alternative ~~


----------



## davinci191 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not looking for size but ripped with descent size !!!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 25, 2011)

davinci191 said:


> Thanks for the reply....I am just stressed for time..and sometimes going to gym is not an option so looking for alternative ~~


 

Going to the gym is not an option due to lack of time, but you have time and are considering going to the park and working out on monkey bars?...

You are either to cheap to join a gym or a pedophile looking for a good cover...


----------



## jimm (Oct 26, 2011)

davinci191 said:


> Can amazing, jaw dropping physique built using only bodyweight exercise ? and is the people claiming such thing true...The guy in below video seems to ripped and with descent muscle..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


this stuff amazed me aswell these dudes on youtube that do calisthenics i guarantee are in better shape then 80% of the ppl who post on here it really is amazing what these guys can do with there own bodyweight stong as f*ck! i guess to answer your question the only way you can TRULEY know is by doing it for years its easy to sit behind a keyboard and critisize and say you cant build that without weights but yeah these guys are ripped and massive!!


----------



## davinci191 (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ 100% agree


----------



## Madmann (Oct 26, 2011)

An awesome physique is a healthy strong one, size does not matter.

So yes it can be done with quality genetics and lifestyle commitment.

The key will always be keeping the muscles guessing while staying injury free.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 26, 2011)

jimm said:


> this stuff amazed me aswell these dudes on youtube that do calisthenics i guarantee are in better shape then 80% of the ppl who post on here it really is amazing what these guys can do with there own bodyweight stong as f*ck! i guess to answer your question the only way you can TRULEY know is by doing it for years its easy to sit behind a keyboard and critisize and say you cant build that without weights but yeah these guys are ripped and massive!!



I'd bet money on the following:

-Yes he looks big, but he would be bigger if he followed a resistance training routine geared towards hypertrophy.

-He's not as big as you think.  He is probably really short, and it's easy to look big at fairly low body weights when you're short.  I'd be willing to be it's virtually impossible for someone 6 feet tall to do the things that guy is doing.

-He has genetics that most of the people on this website would kill to have.


----------



## jimm (Oct 27, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> I'd bet money on the following:
> 
> -Yes he looks big, but he would be bigger if he followed a resistance training routine geared towards hypertrophy.
> 
> ...


 

i would bet money hes probly about 5'8 5'9ish and looks even bigger in real life far as the its easyer to look bigger when ur short is jus a cop out for tall people who are lazy... 

the genetics thing tho i will agree on without sounding racist black dudes just have better genetics its like them dudes could mow the lawn 5 times a week and come out shredded and massive!!


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 27, 2011)

i'm never impressed by a black guy who's cut......it's  genetic....plus he's got hardly any size.....he probably was muscular to some degree without doing his ghetto workout....it's our ancestors fault for breeding them.....

dumbass can afford a camera to make a youtube video, but not a gym membership? typical....i bet he lives in a one bedroom apartment with a white chic and he drives an escalade to the supermarket to buy steak and crab legs with his food card.....


----------



## jimm (Oct 27, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm never impressed by a black guy who's cut......it's genetic....plus he's got hardly any size.....he probably was muscular to some degree without doing his ghetto workout....it's our ancestors fault for breeding them.....
> 
> dumbass can afford a camera to make a youtube video, but not a gym membership? typical....i bet he lives in a one bedroom apartment with a white chic and he drives an escalade to the supermarket to buy steak and crab legs with his food card.....


 

HAHAH STERIOTYPES FYLING ABOUT ALL OVER THE PLACE... YEAH THAT VID IS NOT THAT BEST EXAMPLE OF THE calisthenics GUYS ON YOUTUBE JUST SEARCH IT LOOK FOR HANNIBAL AND OTHER MAN SOME OF THESE DUDES IS LIKE SWOLL UP TWICE THE SIZE OF THE GEAR HEADS ON HERE WITHOUT EVEN USING WEIGHTS LOL FUCK GENETICS!

hannibal king training - YouTube


BLASTIN UP MUSCLE UPS AND SHIT FOR BREAKFAST PROPER ATLETES MAN...


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm never impressed by a black guy who's cut......it's genetic....plus he's got hardly any size.....he probably was muscular to some degree without doing his ghetto workout....it's our ancestors fault for breeding them.....
> 
> dumbass can afford a camera to make a youtube video, but not a gym membership? typical....i bet he lives in a one bedroom apartment with a white chic and he drives an escalade to the supermarket to buy steak and crab legs with his food card.....


 
Its amazing you really don't understand most humans at all.


----------



## Vincent M. (Oct 27, 2011)

Body weight exercises are ok for people that weigh 175 and under, if your tall and heavier than that, no chance that your going to be able to perform all the exercises required to build a great body with just body weight

Also beginners of any size will find it difficult to get a good full body work out from body weight only workouts 

So for 90% of us an all body weight work out is a cool idea but will never materialize into a great work out


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 27, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm never impressed by a black guy who's cut......it's  genetic....plus he's got hardly any size.....he probably was muscular to some degree without doing his ghetto workout....it's our ancestors fault for breeding them.....
> 
> dumbass can afford a camera to make a youtube video, but not a gym membership? typical....i bet he lives in a one bedroom apartment with a white chic and he drives an escalade to the supermarket to buy steak and crab legs with his food card.....



Wow. 
What's wrong, some black guy banging your sister? Or maybe it's because your Irish and are so white that you can't get a good tan. Who cares what your problem is. You're just a racist asshole.


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 27, 2011)

everyone is racist....most just won't admit it.....i'm just open about my stereotyping and prejudices.....my black friends know how i am and they appreciate that i'm not hiding it....they dish it out right back to me.....you know what though, if we're out and someone starts crap with them I ALWAYS HAVE THEIR BACK!!!


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 27, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> everyone is racist....most just won't admit it.....i'm just open about my stereotyping and prejudices.....my black friends know how i am and they appreciate that i'm not hiding it....they dish it out right back to me.....you know what though, if we're out and someone starts crap with them I ALWAYS HAVE THEIR BACK!!!



Sounds good. I doubt you have any black friends. If you do then their punks for putting up with your shit. In your previous rant, you sounded more like a Nazi rep than a board rep.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2011)

jimm said:


> i would bet money hes probly about 5'8 5'9ish and looks even bigger in real life far as the its easyer to look bigger when ur short is jus a cop out for tall people who are lazy...
> 
> the genetics thing tho i will agree on without sounding racist black dudes just have better genetics its like them dudes could mow the lawn 5 times a week and come out shredded and massive!!



It's not a cop out, it's simple biomechanics.  Look at gymnasts who regularly perform feats of strength that involve manipulating their body weight.  They are ALL short at the elite level.  You will never see a 6 foot tall Olympic gymnast.  Never.  They are at too big of a biomechanical disadvantage.

As far as asthetics go, it's not a cop out either.  You cannot argue it.  Because they have shorter muscle length, the cross sectional area WILL be greater at an equivalent bodyweight to a taller person.  This is also basic math.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> everyone is racist....most just won't admit it


 
Again your theories and generalizations stem from pure ignorance.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 27, 2011)

As impressive as that stuff looks, if an awesome physique is defined by a strong upper body with a less than average lower body...no thanks. Obviously this dude has an advantage of not having to hoist around a muscular posterior chain and matching set of quads to be able to showboat like that. I'll stick to my push, pull, legs heavy resistance training with iron.


----------



## TommyTrainR (Nov 1, 2011)

unless you're constantly adding bodyweight, bodyweight exercises will not consistently promote strength and size gains.


----------



## Tatguy83 (Nov 1, 2011)

great posts an it def can be done without weights im sure but it would be a lifestyle thats for sure id imagine lots of training to failure id say weights would put mass on faster but u would have rediculous cardio if u did calistenics only an u could get huge just take alot of food an hard work an time extra helping of time lol but that about goes for anything worth while ...


----------



## stepaukas (Nov 2, 2011)

tons of negative replies here, and those being negative cant even come close to what this guy can do. 

hes short, he has no legs, etc..  all comments coming from people that cant do what he does.

years ago, i was a gymnast and i know these movements are sooooo hard to do. i could do some, but this guy is an animal..
go in any gymnastic club, and look at the legs of gymnasts.. bigger than u think


----------



## banker23 (Nov 2, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> go in any gymnastic club, and look at the legs of gymnasts.. bigger than u think


 
russian ballet dancers too...though I think alot of them probably incorporate some weight training as well.


----------



## bjg (Nov 2, 2011)

davinci191 said:


> Can amazing, jaw dropping physique built using only bodyweight exercise ? and is the people claiming such thing true...The guy in below video seems to ripped and with descent muscle..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



internet is becoming such a reference for people but keep in mind that a big portion of what you see on u tube or what u read on many sites are not true...i don't see in this video anything that says that the guy only trains with body weight exercises and i never saw the guy doing what he is doing it is only on u tube..chris angel makes cars fly too on u tube
who knows perhaps this guy is the biggest steroid addict!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 2, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> tons of negative replies here, and those being negative cant even come close to what this guy can do.
> 
> hes short, he has no legs, etc..  all comments coming from people that cant do what he does.
> 
> ...



One other thing.  In this very scientific study you're using to quote the effectiveness of bodyweight training in building a massive physique, n=1.  This effectively makes the argument completely worthless.  If you don't know what that is, then you have to leg to stand on.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

This is a bodybuilding forum, not a gymnast forum. I don't understand why you'd spout off useless statements like "people can't do what he does." Well no shit we can't, we don't train with bars in random ass ways, which don't yield efficient mass gains. This is a bodybuilding forum where 225 lbs @ 6 feet tall is considered "average," while to the average person, you're "hyoooge and jacked!"

No disrespect to the guy in the video, i'm glad he's found a fitness routine that keeps him fit and keeps him progressing. Do i care for it? Not really, but that doesn't make it less impressive.


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> everyone is racist....most just won't admit it.....i'm just open about my stereotyping and prejudices.....my black friends know how i am and they appreciate that i'm not hiding it....they dish it out right back to me.....you know what though, if we're out and someone starts crap with them I ALWAYS HAVE THEIR BACK!!!



1. not everybody is racist, far from it. Speak of what you know, you clearly aren't even close to knowing everybody. Don't forget, people who share views tend to flock together so it is possible that everybody you *associate* with is racist. 

2. Nice spin on the "I have a black friend" line. If you do have any black friends and treat them like you claim, I think the same of them as i do of women who put up with abusive, demeaning boyfriends. They obviously lack self respect.

3. Again, if you have any black friends, it is possible they are using you as the "_keep 1 white guy around to talk to the cops_" friend. 





YouTube Video


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 2, 2011)

You racist fool.


----------



## Swarren (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, there is nothing wrong with body weight exercises. Not everyone wants to be "huge"! As long as your reaching your personal goals then it does not matter how you train as long as your training.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 2, 2011)

Swarren said:


> Yes, there is nothing wrong with body weight exercises. Not everyone wants to be "huge"! As long as your reaching your personal goals then it does not matter how you train as long as your training.



No one said there is anything wrong with bodyweight exercises.  However, considering this is a bodybuilding forum, I assume the OP was referring to putting on some substantial size with only bodyweight exercises.  This is not the most efficient way to do it.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 3, 2011)

Largely depends on your definition of looking good.  You can technically develop a good physique by just diet alone, small to moderate amount of muscle can be built through bodyweight exercises, you would need to use weights to pack on serious muscle though.


----------



## jimm (Nov 3, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Largely depends on your definition of looking good. You can technically develop a good physique by just diet alone, small to moderate amount of muscle can be built through bodyweight exercises, you would need to use weights to pack on serious muscle though.


 

i disagree how do them guys get big with NO weights think about dudes n prison who rarely get time in the gym its all bodyweight....


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2011)

jimm said:


> i disagree how do them guys get big with NO weights think about dudes n prison who rarely get time in the gym its all bodyweight....



Is it possible?  Again, sort of, depending on a variety of things.  Is it optimal?  Absolutely not.

About the guy in prison, you have some weird image of a prison full of bodybuilders.  Have you ever been to a prison?  I have.  Yes, there are some big guys there, but the average guy is not some hulking beast.  Furthermore, most prisons have a place where you can lift weights.  Suggesting that they only do bodyweight exercises is silly.

Furthermore, who is "them guys?"  Are you once again referring to the one genetic freak in the Youtube video who is likely 5'2"?


----------



## jimm (Nov 3, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Is it possible? Again, sort of, depending on a variety of things. Is it optimal? Absolutely not.
> 
> About the guy in prison, you have some weird image of a prison full of bodybuilders. Have you ever been to a prison? I have. Yes, there are some big guys there, but the average guy is not some hulking beast. Furthermore, most prisons have a place where you can lift weights. Suggesting that they only do bodyweight exercises is silly.
> 
> Furthermore, who is "them guys?" Are you once again referring to the one genetic freak in the Youtube video who is likely 5'2"?


 

the argurement was not about weather it was optimal or not. Were did you get the impression my image of prison beeing full of bodybuilders? i never said that... again i said there accsess to weights and gym but it is limited! not that they only do boyweight did you even read what i said... any way answer to all this is yeas you can get pretty swoll on bodyweight but on average its better to use weights...


----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 3, 2011)

Redirect Notice


----------



## smdplzsmd (Nov 4, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> I say yes you can..... BUT it will take a long time and you will never be huge without weights.... Unless you get the wife/gf to jump on the front of you and do front squats with her added weight.



haha love this post!

but seriously you can get results...but you will see more doing other stuff.


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mig139 said:


> It works for Chuck Norris!
> 
> Chuck Norris Total Gym - YouTube
> 
> ...



Everything works for chuck norris lol XD


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 11, 2011)

anyone can make anything work, if that's your only option it can work for you because you will try harder. I've seen greater physiques in third world country, no gym using people, than L.A. fitness types.



davinci191 said:


> Can amazing, jaw dropping physique built using only bodyweight exercise ? and is the people claiming such thing true...The guy in below video seems to ripped and with descent muscle..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

